# Monthly Apartment Rentals?



## Toronto_Star (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum but have read many posts as a guest to gain insight into living in Dubai. I have visited Dubai a few times and have made the decision to move there on a temporary basis to take a short term contract role (ending July 15th). 

I have everything sorted out, ie work visa, and the company has placed me in a hotel for a week after which I'm on my own for living accommodations with an 11,000AED a month budget.

I've checked sites like Dubizzle for apartment rentals but I'm wondering if anyone knows any other sites/agents that could help me find something in Dubai Marina or JBR for 11,000AED or less per month. I would only require 4 months.

I thank you in advance for any input you can provide.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There's a massive range of short term rentals / serviced apartments. Too many to list here. Google ''short term rentals dubai marina/jbr. You will easily get something for your budget.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Pk rentals


----------



## Toronto_Star (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Craig...I hadn't come across PK Rentals in my search before.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I. Had great service with them, staying in the greens!


----------



## dany_boldea (Mar 21, 2012)

hi..i am looking for an apartament with one bedroom..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dany_boldea said:


> hi..i am looking for an apartament with one bedroom..


You have come to the right place.



dubizzle.com is your friend.


----------



## Str1tch (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm currently staying at the Nuran Marina. It's an excellent facility (Al Majara) in a great location here in Marina. Check to see if your company has a negotiated monthly rate like mine does. If so, it should be around that for a 1BR.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Str1tch said:


> I'm currently staying at the Nuran Marina. It's an excellent facility (Al Majara) in a great location here in Marina. Check to see if your company has a negotiated monthly rate like mine does. If so, it should be around that for a 1BR.


Does Nuran have a yearly rate? I'm expanding my search to serviced apartments.


----------

